# Bad Reaction to Rabies Vaccination! Please help!



## Isabelle L. (Jul 31, 2011)

My parents took in our pet dogs to get their yearly vaccinations on Wednesday. My chihuahua seemed fine at first, but progressing over a couple of days she had become weak on the shoulder next to her injection site. She became unable to hold her weight up on the leg and squeals whenever we try to pick her up. Luckly, our other dog, a poodle mix, has had no adverse reaction to her vaccination. Please help me! Has this happened to anyone else?!


Another note: 
She ate a little and used the bathroom!!!!


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have no advice other than I would be calling the Vet asap.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi buster just got his rabies too but i waited till he was 11 months he was tired for the first 36 hours then fine


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There are many adverse reactions to the rabies shot. I would take her back to your vet.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Take her to the vet and have them document all the problems she is having. When she is due for her next rabies shot, ask for an exemption based off of the problems this one has caused. Reactions get worse each time -- so, having another rabies shot COULD kill her :-/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's probably just painful at the injection site. That's why she squeaks, and favors the leg. Unless she is having other symptoms, that's my guess. I'm one of those that don't like to guess at what's wrong when it comes to my dogs health though, so I just take them to the vet to be sure. You just never know. But chances are it's just painful. Sometime even a lil knot (hematoma) will form at the injection site.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh I pray she gets better. I wouldn't give her any more. Plus Call vet. My Pom had reaction to rabies and caused her to have seizes the rest of her life, So I am so scared when Amberleah gets hers. we live in forest with lots of wild life's lots of bats so I must do it.


----------



## Isabelle L. (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for advice! We are taking her to the Vet today, she seems a lot better today, but it seems that the may have sprained her paw...We think that it is because she became lethargic the first two days after the vaccination and she jumped off the couch where she hangs out and landed on her paw. That's an assumption, but we are taking her to the Vet just to be sure.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I would definitely contact the vet, but I know that sometimes, especially in small breeds, those vaccinations can cause a lot of inflammation. When Teddy was still getting his puppy shots, he would get big knots at the injection site, and he too would squeal if I picked him up or touched it. I brought him back to the vet who checked him over and said that he's just an individual who is sensitive to vaccinations. They made a note in his chart to give him a drug five minutes before any vaccinations that is kind of like Benadryl (in fact he said I could use children's Benadryl and a cold compress at home to help stop the reaction). 

Also, after the first time Teddy got vaccinations, he was hypoglycemic from all the stress of the medicine in his body and the environment of the vet's office. It was the only time he's been hypoglycemic. He was SO lethargic.. he could barely move, and he just shivered in his sleep. It was horrible to watch. I gave him some Karo Syrup (the lighter colored kind--not sure if it matters though) and he perked up within an hour. I didn't even need to use the Benadryl, and eventually the knot went down on its own.

I hope this helps.  But for sure, I understand your concern. I myself went back to the vet to have Teddy checked, just in case. You might want to at least call them.

PS: Welcome to the forums!


----------



## shirley (Aug 2, 2011)

A vet would call this a tender knot.This is a small knot that is present at the injection site and is often present for a few days. It seldem requires treatment.The painful swelling beneath the skin may be a absess.It normaly goes away on its own. If it appears to be getting bigger it will need a vets attention.It is very rare but sometimes it becomes infected and will have to be lanced and drained.This happened to my chihuahua so i know this to be true. Also chihuahuas can become weak after a shot and refuse to eat.I use a product called nutri-Cal (high calorie palatable dietary supplement for dogs) this will help her to not get hypoglycemic (low sugar)This is something i used on my chihuahuas until they were 4 months old.I have owned chihuahuas for 30 yrs so i know all the aspects of raising them.
Shirley.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope she's doing well! : )


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope that the sprained paw was the only problem. Ein got a large lump at the injection site between her shoulder blades. It took 2 weeks to go away, but that was the only issue she had with it. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have found through the years that chis are very sensitive to rabies vacines and an have terrible reactions. My vet is kind and overlooks the 4 month rule. I try to wait until my chi is between 6-12 months depending on weight to give rabies shot. For safe measure a dose of benadryl is given b4 and after shot is given. Sometimes an icepack is a given.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ahhhhhh rabies shots... they truly are the bane of my existence. My precious Bu reacted so severely over such a long period of time that I refuse to let him have anymore rabies and opt to have the titre done instead.

With Ernie's issues over the last year, the vet doesn't even offer to give him a rabies shot, and says he can't have them anymore.

But with Bu, they did chart his bad reaction and would have pre-medicated had I opted to have him vaccinated again. But YES, have it documented.


----------

